# Ontario coupons for power bars, LEDs, etc. are back



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

https://saveonenergy.ca/Consumer/Programs/Instant-Rebates/Printable-COUPONS.aspx?utm_source=SeptMyPledge&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=COUPONEVENT


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you! Maybe I'm crazy but I once heard something that the Ontario Energy also gives out free power bars/timers once a year? Am I crazy or have you heard this as well?


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Not sure about that. Toronto Hydro was doing it for a while, but I believe every year it was something different- power bars, CFL bulbs....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You should be able to find the coupons right near the items in question in the store. You will at Home Depot for sure.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For some reason, none of the coupons picture was viewable, so I can't even print it. They have lousy IT web admin.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

popup blocker on?


----------

